# Afew of mine...Pic heavy.



## saxon (Oct 4, 2008)

As I've said before I'm a crap photographer so here goes. I've done my best so that you can see the length of fur.





































I have a few with fur this long so I'm breeding them together to see how long I can get it.
This one is also satin.


----------



## saxon (Oct 4, 2008)

Texels...Again more to show the coat than the mouse.

Blue boy









Dove marked doe









Dove baby









blue boy again









Blue boys Dad...light agouti boy









Blue boys Mam...Blue agouti doe









Again









Coloured rump buck...3/4 weeks old.


----------



## saxon (Oct 4, 2008)

Bandeds..Hobby
I have quite a few but these are the only ones that would sit still long enough for pics.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I am loving your Longhairs  
I have just had my first litter from a semi LH doe and a longhaired buck so hopefully the bubs will have LH.


----------



## saxon (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks,

I have some that are reallylong haired.
The young in the litter from these these two longhaired and a SH banded fawn are very longhaired but I cna't get any pics of them at the moment as they are like 'Zebedee'!!!!!!
I'll try and get some pics in a more normal stance but these are very jumpy mice. I dont' know if it's becuase they are argente or not????


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Its such a shame you are so far away, I'd love some LH does from you. Such is life :roll: 
Pics of my bubs are in Current Litters. When does the LH start to show on babies?


----------



## saxon (Oct 4, 2008)

With these the long hair is apparent by about the 14-16th day.
Some of my 'not so longhaired' can take a little longer to notice though.

I've foudn the litters are not as strong as the normal litters so I take them down to about 4-5 at the stage I can tell they have long hair. This gives the longhaired pups a better chance of growing to a reasonable size.
I do the same with the astrex and texel. Unfortunately you have to wait a little longer to cull than you would normally but it makes for better pups. If you keep an entire litter they are usually runty little things.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

just love your mice............. would love some like that one day.............


----------

